
Good Ideas, Through the Looking Glass (2006) [pdf] - lproven
https://people.inf.ethz.ch/wirth/Articles/GoodIdeas.pdf
======
gautamcgoel
Anybody else catch this gem on the last page?

"Wirth received a PhD //in what discipline??//from the University of
California at Berkeley."

